# Allowed in shipment



## blakesters (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello

Does anyone know what you can and can't take into Canada in your container?? I am guessing paints and DIY bits and bobs wont be allowed??? thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

blakesters said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know what you can and can't take into Canada in your container?? I am guessing paints and DIY bits and bobs wont be allowed??? thanks


You certainly cannot bring paints and plant material into the country along with meats and dairy products. As long as the item(s) do not produce bacteria or putification it should be okay. Check the CIC website, I'm sure somewhere there are more details.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 15, 2010)

I am wondering about my mattress, I was told I couldn't by my Canadian boss but the shipping company said I could.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dixie said:


> I am wondering about my mattress, I was told I couldn't by my Canadian boss but the shipping company said I could.


From what I've read mattresses are okay. As a matter of interest bed sizes here are different so if you're not bringing the bed frame/headboard then the mattress will not work for you.


----------

